# Information Day 20 Oct - N. Ireland - limited places at early bird rate!!



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Infertility Network UK - Bi-annual​Fertility Information Day, Northern Ireland​Saturday 20th October 2012​09.30am - 4.00pm​​Castle Upton Suite, Hilton Hotel,​Templepatrick, Ballyclare, BT39 ODD​​Presentations and workshops on:​New developments in research/treatment​Fertility/Embryology explained​Donor treatments​Nutrition/ Alternative therapies​Emotions/Stress​​Exhibition stands including clinics​and support organisations​Cost:​£5-£10.00 for patients​£20 - £25.00 for professionals​(Early Bird discounts apply)​Booking forms now available!​To register interest at present please send an email to:​[email protected] or​contact Sharon on 02890-825677, text 07837 987562​​/links​


----------

